# Another New Title for Sookie!



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

You GO Sookie, you beautiful girl, you!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Go Sookie, go!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

See Sookie run!
Run Sookie, Run!
Sookie can Run!

Spot sends his CONGRATULATIONS! Hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Well done Sookie!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That girl is all heart. Well done!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations again for another activity. You and Sookie are on a winning streak! It is so nice to see folks doing so many interesting things with their clever poos.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

What a precious girl. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Sookie looks great even covered in mud! Congrats!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Sookie! Well done!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations Sookie!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

*Thanks everyone!*

Thanks, everyone! Sookie works hard and does really well. We haven't been trialing this summer due to the extreme heat and also due to the fact that we haven't been able to train much. It's hard to train when its either 100 degrees outdoors or monsooning, which describes essentially every day for the last 2 months. 

We are hoping to finish her RA title in the next month or so, finish her URO2 title in October, and start trialing in Agility in October or November. Fun!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Even though you guys talk about rain in the summer time, it still seems odd to me. That weather would drive me crazy. I hope your late Summer/Fall cooperates and you can get all your dogs outside and running soon!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

outwest said:


> Even though you guys talk about rain in the summer time, it still seems odd to me. That weather would drive me crazy. I hope your late Summer/Fall cooperates and you can get all your dogs outside and running soon!


It's pretty much driving us all crazy! Even when it isn't raining the air is so thick with moisture it's hard to breathe. I've been trying to start jogging again with only moderate success. I'm hoping for a dry fall and winter but that's probably a lot to hope for. Apparently our drought is over.


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats on all your and Sookie's recent successes! I look forward to hearing about your upcoming events!

And I must say- I'm so jealous about your CAT trials! I was all set to take Halo to one (well 2 over the course of the weekend) and she sliced open a toe and pad a couple of days before hand. And it seems CAT trials are pretty rare here in TX. And I know she would love it so much.

Luck to you & Sookie!


----------

